# Hair on clothes



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

I burn my clothes and buy new ones, thats the only way.
Hehe, just kidding. I have no idea either. My Golden doesn't lose much hair yet, but my Pug leaves his whole silhuete of hair on the ground where he sleeps...

I have no idea of how to remove their hair from my clothes :/

If someone knows how to remove their hair from my car's seat I would be VERY interest in that too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I use lint rollers, the 3M Scotch brand, ones work the best. 
With four dogs I think I have 'tested' them all.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

wait, what?
You mean I'm not supposed to have hair on my clothes?
I've been doing it all wrong!


Honestly, learn to live with it - if it bothers you, don't wear dark colors. And invest in a good lint roller


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait,,,is the hair only on your clothes?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I gave up long ago. I have heard of people carrying their work clothes into their car and changing in their car.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> I gave up long ago. I have heard of people carrying their work clothes into their car and changing in their car.


That's funny! I haven't gotten my puppy yet but I have a cat that gives me practice. He's got a double coat the same color as a golden. I've actually bought furniture and comforters etc that are similar in color. I used to have him and a black cat, I could never win!

I hate the new HE water saving washing machines, pet hair became much worse when I gave up the old tub style and got a new HE.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I buy the five packs of 3M lint rollers at Costco. Can never have too many lint rollers when you own a Golden. It seems worse in the fall & winter when the air is dry and there's lots of static electricity. For the back seat of the car I broke down and got a quilted seat cover that covers the whole back seat and insisted on leather rather than fabric seats when replacing the car.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't wear dark colors or fleece and keep lint rollers everywhere! Grey is a very good color to disguise fur. I also buy the big pack of lint rollers at Costco.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have learned to value the colour beige, either by itself or in combination with gold/brown. About as fashionable as a penny farthing bicycle, but the only way I look half-way presentable. Cars, like carpets, are a whole different ball game!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just lint rollers in our house. Luckily, I work from home, so it usually doesn't matter if I'm covered in dog/cat hair. :bowl:


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Lint rollers work best IMO.

That, and a "dont care" attitude if you can manage it. When I leave for work I'll do my best to get rid of as much hair as I can.

When I am home I am in sweats and hoodies.

Though not caring has really worked best for me. And my wife, though she took a little longer to come around.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lint rollers for sure....dont leave home without one... we had a lease vehicle that Neeko would ride in, cost me $168.00 to have it cleaned before we went back to the dealer..... when they were done there wasnt a hair to be had....and it was bad when it went it..... Now we bought Neeko his own car, so the other car looks like new!!!! Probably not many dogs out there with their own car!!!! lol....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, have lots of lint rollers. Sometimes I throw the items into the dryer with a wet washcloth (wrung out) and a couple of dryer sheets and tumble them for 10 minutes on medium heat. Takes off a lot of hair and freshens up the items between washing, too. This even works pretty well for the fleece throw blankets that we like to snuggle with on the couch. 

I'm also a fan of beige or variegated colors to conceal that ever-present hair.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

So is this how we spot other Golden Retriever owners 'in the wild'? Just look for people dressed in beige, with leather car interiors..?
:0)


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am also a 3M lint roller ran. We buy them in bulk. I am not a fan of beige and I wear a fair amount of black. All my friends know I have 3 dogs so they expect me to be covered in dog hair and since, as I mentioned, I wear a lot of black most strangers know I have dogs since I am usually covered in golden fibers of joy. Lol.


----------



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

Let me know when you can get the hair out of water and food. Hahaha, if it helps I find that dragging a wet swiper (the ones for window cleaning) across the sofa or carpet helps a lot so it might work with clothes.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I just gave up after a few months of intense lint rolling my clothes lol and i have a white golden and wear a lot of black but everyone knows i have a dog, as well as my kid so i don't worry as much unless were going out to a nice place then i will make sure we don't have any on us other then that, who cares lol

I only have one carpet and i have a good vacuum the rest of my floors are wood so i use dry swiffers every other day or so and get up the hair tumble weeds as for the couches i do the best i can with the covers that are on there.


----------

